# cat 268b running rough, blue smoke at 3/4 to full throttle



## Idahoktmrider (Sep 6, 2009)

have added fuel and let it warm up.
here is a video
http://krookedplayhouse.com/268.avi

thanks


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I was told, blue smoke dirty injectors


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Or burning oil. I couldn't get the video to load correctly. Any one else? The link appeared to work but the video would'nt play. Just a white page.
I'm not having much luck plowing snow with my KTM. Maybe you are fairing a little better with yours Idahoktmrider.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have re-read your post. When was the last time you changed your fuel filter? How about the air filter? I would suspect the fuel filter if the problem is only at the higher RPMs. Cheap enough to try before you try to take it to a mechanic. The fuel that you added...did it come from the same source as the fuel that was already in the machine? If contamination is suspected try an alternate fuel source. Do you keep you equipment full of fuel (by fuleing at the end of the shift) or do you fill up before you begin working? I would recommend fueling at the end of the shift as the temperature swings, as things cool down (from the warm equipment cooling off, or from the environment cooling off), can lead to condensation in the fuel tank. The outside air cooloing faster than the air in the tank will cause this. If the tank is full there is less air space (and less fuel tank wall surface area) for the condensation to form.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Like DGODGR said replace the fuel filter. Cat #233-9856 Wix #33754. While you are at it I'd add some anti-gel/water remover/injector cleaner.


----------



## Idahoktmrider (Sep 6, 2009)

*Thanks for input fellas*

Thanks for your quick responses,. Yeah it was the fuel filter runs like a champ now.
You snow guys know your stuff ;-). Just bought it first skidsteer. Good time to buy. Not much snow this year in Idaho. Will be riding early this year.... DGODGR...

Thanks


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

i would take the injectors out and get them tested... and put a fuel filter in it... i bet u have a bad injector in it


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

bry03;1028526 said:


> i would take the injectors out and get them tested... and put a fuel filter in it... i bet u have a bad injector in it


Why don't people read the posts, it's already fixed. It was a $13 filter


----------

